
How to stop Firefox from making automatic connections - turrini
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-stop-firefox-making-automatic-connections
======
ilikenwf
[https://github.com/ghacksuserjs/ghacks-
user.js](https://github.com/ghacksuserjs/ghacks-user.js)

Plus remove all the http(s) references to mozilla and google servers in
about:config in your user-overrides.js file...and then tweak everything to
taste.

